# laceration to forehead



## ggparker14 (Jun 21, 2011)

When making repairs to laceration of forehead, is that considered the scalp or the face?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## PeaPod1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I would consider it to be the face if does not extend into the area of head covered by hair.


----------



## ggparker14 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## DelMarEs (Jul 2, 2011)

*Linear Forehead Lac Extending to Scalp*

What would you do if the forehead lac extends into the scalp and the MD notes a total length but does not specify how many cm's are in the forehead and how many are in the scalp?  This laceration encompasses two different anatomical sites.  Would it be coded as a scalp repair or a face repair?


----------



## PeaPod1 (Jul 5, 2011)

In the above scenario I would query the performing provider and ask for seperate lenghts for each anatomic site.  I would code the face as primary and the scalp as secondary in RVU order.

Per CPT below:
When multiple wounds are repaired, add together the lengths of those in the same classification and from all anatomic sites that are grouped together into the same code descriptor.


----------

